

Tell HN: Watch out for scams exploiting Haiti earthquake - j_lagof

It seems to be common now, so watch out if you plan to donate any money to help..<p>Some links:
http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=7987
http://isc.sans.org/diary.html?storyid=7978
======
rmorrison
There aren't any scams. Please wire donations to routing number: 388299332
account: 1912818281

~~~
idleworx
what's your name and address :)

